# This man is HARD



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Check this crazy shit out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fisv5tb2uY&feature=related


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think he was the bomber do you?
Possible road side bomb. Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

yea the explosion was just at his 4oclock. man how lucky he was and man how bad that would suck.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't think he was the bomber do you?
> Possible road side bomb. Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


I think your rite. Still took a hell of a shot and should not detract form his being HARD status


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

oh yeah, no doubt about hard. Didn't even want help. 
He had to of blown his ear drums or else he was in shock.
My brother and I were making CO2 bombs about 15 years ago and one exploded between his legs (missed his Jewels by 2 inches and the main arteries running through the inner thigh). It shook the whole house and you couldn't hear for 30 seconds. Couldn't even get your bearings for a minute. F'd him up. Man what a seen that was!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He may be a hard ass but I'll bet he's a simple minded hard ass now! =P~ =P~


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like he was the bomber to me. As soon as he moved his arm, it exploded, like he detionated it


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

These too are funny


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omGvAuMGJN4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rppjfpiavI


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> these too are funny
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omgvaumgjn4&feature=related
> ...


Lmao, especially that first one.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Looks like he was the bomber to me. As soon as he moved his arm, it exploded, like he detionated it


I agree he was the bomber. If the bomb had been behind him he would have been blown toward the truck NOT toward the curb. I only hope the end of the video showed the tank which
rolled up on the right and whose turret was turning in his direction. Lighting his ass up and helping him fullfil his
suicide mission.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Looks like he was the bomber to me. As soon as he moved his arm, it exploded, like he detionated it


Yeah your right. He does move his arm!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

He moves his arm but it looks like the blast comes from behind....with all the smoke and debris flying around, hard to tell if he was shoved forward and then staggered back towards the curb before the "dust" cleared.....

Still.....yikes......


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvsau_iraq-video-failed-vbied_extreme

like the AFI song in the background


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvsau_iraq-video-failed-vbied_extreme
> 
> like the AFI song in the background


Very nice to see he got what he wanted!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

If you play tha film over and over agoin at the xplotion it looks like the flames comes out of his back just when he moves his arm. I think he has teh bomb. Everyting hapens around and from him.


----------



## adam banotai (Jun 29, 2008)

i can almost gaurantee that guy was not the bomber. no suicide bomber would stand there and blow. he would have ran up to a vehicle. we had idiots dumb enough to run up to a tank and blow themselves up. 

the explosion was to his 4. the bomber was most likely in an elevated position with a cell phone. thats there MO. 

and what most likely happened was that the charge was placed too low into the curb and maybe even cemented in and aimed the shrap poorly. 

the guy got his bell rung though thats for sure!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

adam banotai said:


> i can almost gaurantee that guy was not the bomber. no suicide bomber would stand there and blow. he would have ran up to a vehicle. we had idiots dumb enough to run up to a tank and blow themselves up.
> 
> the explosion was to his 4. the bomber was most likely in an elevated position with a cell phone. thats there MO.
> 
> ...



Adam,

I'll take your bet/guarantee 

The person who posted the video on You Tube titled the clip
"Suicide bomber survives...." so the people there sure thought he originated the blast. I'd also guess that the "survivor" was arrested OR assisted in his journey to meet the
seventeen virgins.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd also guess that the "survivor" was arrested OR assisted in his journey to meet the
> seventeen virgins.


I think that's seventy seven but whatever,they wont be much use to him if he left his balls on a road in Bagdad


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought it was 72 virgins...ahh no matter...remember what Jeff Dunham said as Walter...

72 Virgins...I don't want to teach 72 women how to have sex, I'd rather have 72 slutty broads that know what they're doing.

It's hard to tell with that video whether or not he was the bomber, but if he was I hope he was sent on his way to meet Allah.


----------

